# Summer Madness (aka Monday Madness) -- All Resorts!  ends 8/21



## rhonda (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness/



> Summer Madness!
> *ALL WorldMark Resorts and Exotics!!*
> 
> Get ready to vacation! Take advantage of ALL WorldMark resorts, including exotics, for just $.07 per credit and get some fabulous trips on the calendar for the next 11 months! Book soon and check back often! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, August 21st.


----------

